# ButterFly enjoying the sun



## littleowl (Jul 10, 2015)

I spotted this Butterfly sunning itself yesterday.


----------



## Raven (Jul 10, 2015)

Great pictures littleowl, beautiful colours!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 10, 2015)

Pretty!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2015)

Great photography Littleowl, beautiful!


----------

